# Home Birth with Blue Cross Blue Shield of Mass?



## angel2010

Anyone here had a hb with BCBS of Mass? Did they cover anything? Or did anyone have a hospital birth with a midwife and did they cover the midwife?


----------



## korndogger123

I have BCBSMA ( I am in NM, but work is based out of MA) they will not cover a homebirth. But I have a midwife, and the birth at the birthing center will be covered. (there will be a 200$ copay for the hospital stay.)
They have covered everything 100% (appts, ultrasounds, and any Post partum appts will be covered too. those run me 0$ lol.) The only thing they didn't cover was the initial gnorrea test the midwives like you to get. LOL! My midwife was shocked, but I wasn't worried about getting one anyway.

If you go to BCBSMA website and register you can look at what your insurance covers. It lists everything.


----------



## korndogger123

I found this too..

*Midwife/Home Birth Coverage Clarification*
In response to requests by our members, we are clarifying our position on care given by certified professional midwives and other types of midwives. Home births are not the standard practice of care in Massachusetts, and therefore, our benefits are specific to certified nurse midwives (CNMs), and cover only the services that these clinicians provide.

In addition, any home births taking place in Massachusetts on or after October 1, 2009, will only be covered when the delivery is made in the home in an emergency or unplanned situation and when rendered by a network provider (i.e., CNM, obstetrician).

Unplanned births are those in which circumstances prevent the mother from delivering at a hospital or birthing center. To seek care in such a situation, the mother should call 911 if appropriate, and/or her certified nurse midwife or obstetrician (or their covering provider).


----------



## amjon

I have BCBS of Florida and could have opted for a homebirth with a MW with my first. (Now I'm high risk, so have to see OB.)


----------



## korndogger123

It depends on the state the insurance is through. MA insurance companies don't allow home births sadly, where as Florida does. You might wanna call them though, but everything in my policy said no way, unless a CNM was going to do it, but all the CNM's in my area don't do home births, only CPM do, and those aren't covered.


----------



## angel2010

Thanks ladies. Korndogger, doing other research, I came across that update, I was just hoping maybe someone found a loop hole or that something had changed. We do have one birth center in the area, so fx I can get it.


----------



## korndogger123

You should be able to. As long as the person who will be delivering your baby is a CNM. My birth center is also in the hospital, I am not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## angel2010

Hmm, I bet it won't cover mine. It is separate.


----------



## korndogger123

angel2010 said:


> Hmm, I bet it won't cover mine. It is separate.

Does the birth center have a website you can look at what insurance they cover? As long as BCBS is on the list I think you would be okay.


----------

